# Panne PowerMac 7600 (bouton power)



## zaybacker (23 Juillet 2005)

Mon tout nouveau mais vieux power mac 7600 refuse de demarrer, la cause, le bouton power interne est casser, un ptit morceau noir de la taille d'un cavalier s'est detacher de son arceau de metal!!! Comment faire pour reparer? merci


----------



## xanadu (24 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Mon tout nouveau mais vieux power mac 7600 refuse de demarrer, la cause, le bouton power interne est casser, un ptit morceau noir de la taille d'un cavalier s'est detacher de son arceau de metal!!! Comment faire pour reparer? merci


Bonjour 
C'est un modèle (de 1996) qui aura bientôt 10 ans 
Réparer peut-être ! mais il y a moyen de bricoler quelque chose ....
Voir un atelier "électronique" et pas spécialement du côté Apple
As-tu déjà tenté de trouver une astuce ?
Ou peut être trouver la même machine (hors services) rien que pour avoir la pièce en question.
Pourquoi pas une petite annonce ou bien même parmi les users mac...
Attendre  d'autres intervenants sur ce Forum


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> Mon tout nouveau mais vieux power mac 7600 refuse de demarrer, la cause, le bouton power interne est casser, un ptit morceau noir de la taille d'un cavalier s'est detacher de son arceau de metal!!! Comment faire pour reparer? merci


 
Ne t'ennuie pas en rachete en 1 , tu peux parfois trouver des cartes méres ou la machine compléte pas chére ...

Sinon le bouton noir que tu décris est un reset ..

Sinon tu peux aussi essayer de le ressouder , opération délicate a éviter si tu n'est pas éléctronicien .

LA procédure ..

demonte la carte mére 
essaye de remettre les pattes dans les trous 

essaye de faire souder ces deux pattes ...

et remonte la carte mére ..

faire un reset

allume le mac ...


----------



## zaybacker (24 Juillet 2005)

en fait il est encore garenti, je l'ai acheter sur macway, mais je l'ai ouvert pour voir ce qui allait pas et j'ai constaté que le bouton etait mort! j'ai po envi de leur renvoyer (15euro de port c'est lourd un power mac), soit donc le prix que j'ai l'ai acheter lol


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> en fait il est encore garenti, je l'ai acheter sur macway, mais je l'ai ouvert pour voir ce qui allait pas et j'ai constaté que le bouton etait mort! j'ai po envi de leur renvoyer (15euro de port c'est lourd un power mac), soit donc le prix que j'ai l'ai acheter lol




je vais etre vache , mais je suis content que tu l'ais acheté , car j'étais décidé à le faire et tu as été plus rapide ;-)

Mais bon je suis beau joueur , peux tu prendre une photo du reset ?

et me l'adresser en public ou en privé , je vais essayé de te trouver une astuce ..
Sinon sais tu que tu as un macway aussi a strasbourg ? c'est peut etre plus pres .. Sinin téléphone leur ou envoie un mail avec photo et essaye de négocier au moins un avoir ...


----------



## zaybacker (24 Juillet 2005)

c'est bon j'ai souder un bouton power de pc j'ai eu droit au jolie bruit de demarrage. Il ne me reste plus qu'a creer l'adaptateur vga mac vers vga pc


----------



## zebigbug (24 Juillet 2005)

zaybacker a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon j'ai souder un bouton power de pc j'ai eu droit au jolie bruit de demarrage. Il ne me reste plus qu'a creer l'adaptateur vga mac vers vga pc



T'ennuie pas un écran Mac même un 17 pouces certains les donnent ..
Quand a l'adaptateur on e trouve parfois ...

Le mieux c'est de trouver une carte de type formac et de le brancher sur le port PCI , mais hélas ce type de carte ne marche pas avec MacOS X ...


----------



## SulliX (28 Juillet 2005)

Pas terrible alors les occasions MacWay .... :hein:

J'espère que tu as soudé à la place un poussoir et non un interrupteur, sinon ça va pas être pratique pour l'éteindre en cas de plantage...


----------

